
Show HN: Paint Brush,Snapchat AR lens where you can doodle/sketch in your world - mendeza
https://twitter.com/AndrewMendez19/status/982749645880348672
======
mendeza
Creator here! I am really excited to share this Augmented Reality experience
and see what you all think about it. The idea of that the camera is your paint
brush, and the world is your canvas really stuck out to me, so I made this so
people can doodle and sketch in your world! Let me know what you all think and
what other features I should add.

Here is the link of the snapcode to share with friends:
[https://www.snapchat.com/unlock/?type=SNAPCODE&uuid=ecc37994...](https://www.snapchat.com/unlock/?type=SNAPCODE&uuid=ecc379949d1341719936b365291b16d3&metadata=01)

------
yohann305
Remind me of world brush [https://medium.com/@activetheory/world-brush-
augmented-reali...](https://medium.com/@activetheory/world-brush-augmented-
reality-painting-7910766b2bba)

~~~
mendeza
I downloaded and played with World Brush for inspiration, but it seems the
implementation is not the best in performance, at least on my iPhone 6S

